

Advertises spend 110 times more on American than on an Indian - onthedole
http://www.emarketer.com/Article/Global-Ad-Spending-Growth-Double-This-Year/1010997

======
Gustomaximus
Interesting article, shame about the link bait headline.

I'm actually surprised the growth rate in spend is not faster. Over the last 5
years the cost to acquire customers through digital advertising in my
industries is going up much faster than the overall spend rate.

